
Lessons I've Learned from Spinning Off Tech Companies - mathattack
http://www.fastcompany.com/3059390/lessons-learned/3-lessons-ive-learned-from-spinning-off-the-companies?partner=rss
======
stpe
Love that the stub in the url says "3-lessons" and the article title says "4
Lessons". I wonder which one is the afterthought...

~~~
GarethX
Hah - yeah, I don't know what's up with that. They edited away from my
original title as part of publishing.

